# Hith Cure?



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure what to make of this as its not too explanatory via translation but does it appear to be healing in last pic , second link?

http://naoking0117.b...ayakaicyoo.

htmlhttp://serrasalminae.seesaa.net/


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it appears that the owner drill out the HITH to create new flesh wound and hoping it'll heal back to normal


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What specifically causes HITH ?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

specific cause has been debated for years and not yet determined, at least that I have found. Could be water quality, could be bacteria, hell some even say it could be caused by stray voltage in aquarium.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Found this on YouTube... this guy seems to have some large Piraya, and has had several nice P's... wonder if this method has any worth, or if it's just an experiment...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

This to me is the same as cutting the lips off your piranha. (crul and unnessisary ) god.. the guy in the vid could have at least sedated the pore fish and if it was sedated then it was clearly in a lot of pain to be awakening like that. Why take the risk of infection for somthing thats not even bothering the fish? its purly cosmetic.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

CyberGenetics said:


> its purly cosmetic.


Purely cosmetic? I'm not quite sure why they are drilling away some of the fishes flesh but I guarantee you it is not just cosmetic, those fish clearly had HITH so it obviously has to do something with that.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks just like going to any psycho dentist..that must tickle


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

TRIG said:


> its purly cosmetic.


Purely cosmetic? I'm not quite sure why they are drilling away some of the fishes flesh but I guarantee you it is not just cosmetic, those fish clearly had HITH so it obviously has to do something with that.
[/quote]

Thats exactly what i mean, the HITH is there, the damage is done. Instead of simply trying to prevent it from happening further with clean water conditions/meds there trying to "fix" the already existing cosmetic damege in the way Jp80911 described above (creating flesh woulds and hoping they heel back to normal) because the ovbiously dont like the way it looks = Cosmetic


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

CyberGenetics said:


> its purly cosmetic.


Purely cosmetic? I'm not quite sure why they are drilling away some of the fishes flesh but I guarantee you it is not just cosmetic, those fish clearly had HITH so it obviously has to do something with that.
[/quote]

Thats exactly what i mean, the HITH is there, the damage is done. Instead of simply trying to prevent it from happening further with clean water conditions/meds there trying to "fix" the already existing cosmetic damege in the way Jp80911 described above (creating flesh woulds and hoping they heel back to normal) because the ovbiously dont like the way it looks = Cosmetic
[/quote]

Ok, I see what you mean now by cosemetic. Yea, I have no clue how someone would think a procedure such as this would work. The only thing I can think of is that if the area that was infected with hith didn't heal right, or stopped in the healing process. Maybe he is trying to get that hard tissue that is unable to regenerate down to the soft stuff again that is more likely to heal over. I have had fish in the past that will get a fin bit off or something like that and if it didn't heal right it became a kind of hard nub. If I the wound was fresh and I put the fish in ideal conditions in a separate tank then I have had tails grow back from nothing. Anyways, I do see what your saying about being cosmetic, something like this isn't necessary, but for things like fins or gills that can hinder a fishes way of life then I'd consider something like it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

HITH can kill a fish when it gets bad...

Keeping a few rescue oscars with bad HITH i just kept good water quality and the holes close up and flesh grows over the holes with time larger ones just end up scaring but do close with time as well. I would never drill my fish HITH is the owners fault not the fish no need to make it suffer more for your lack of water quality.

The best way to battle HITH is prevention... Water quality is key, it needs to be pristine or fish don't last in the home aquaria.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Is it true that once HITH has occured that a fish is at greater risk of getting it again afterwards if water quality is not kept up?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Adding side discussion about HITH from other thread&#8230; (to consolidate info)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202018-14-rhom-swimming-through-strong-powerheads/page__pid__2750171#entry2750171



weerhom said:


> vitamins can help. But if the water is high in nitrates, vitamins wont help. If you are feeding whole food fishes, you don't need extra vitamins because whole foods are complete in nutrition. It is when you are feeding fillets and there is no bones, organs, blood, stomach contents, etc. that you need the vitamins. And dont think because your water is clear and you keep the filters clean that your nitrates are low. I test my water monthly. Sometimes I am good, sometimes im on the high side. Unless you test, there is no tellin. By testing you can keep the water quality perfect. If I test and i show 40 ppm I know in order to have them at 20 i need to do a 50% water change. If i am at 80ppm which i consider high, i know I have to do a couple 50%ers in a row. But only one change per day of course..


----------

